# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Walmart worms and bait shop crickets, worms an as feeders

## Yikedaddy23

I was wondering does anybody else use Walmart worms. Or have ever used bait shop worms and crickets as feeders. I use Walmart worms all the time my African Bullfrog loves them. I been using them for a year now without any problems. I also have used bait shop crickets and have even used their nightcrawlers they were unscented. I havent had any problems because I just read a thread where someone used Walmart worms and their frogs died

----------


## StickyFrogfeet

I noticed that sometimes walmarts crickets can be chiteny so people with smaller frogs should watch out for that, or stick to farm raised crickets so you can pick the size.I dont know about the worms though.also bait shops crickets are bigger too and feisty ^

----------


## Hibiscusmile

If you are doing ok with their items, then I see no reason to worry about it. You may be lucky and the pet personal there probably knows what their doing and can keep things safe.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

You can use Wal-Mart worms, but don't buy Red Wigglers or any worms that are dyed or chemically scented. Also check to make sure the container does not smell bad. You'll know whether it smells bad believe me. You have to make sure the containers are good. One dead worm and the whole container is ruined.

----------


## Yikedaddy23

Ok thanks everybody I just went to the site DMFBAIT.COM the company that produces the worms. Their nightcrawlers, redworms, waxworms, and mealworms are chemical free and safe to feed pets frogs, turtles, and birds

----------


## PEatMoSS101

a worm is a worm..before you buy them look at them..if you see dead ones then you dont buy.. dead worms arnt good ..bait shop is probley the best way to go..although ive used walmart worms and no troubles..like all feeders if of a good quality then all is well. walmart worms are canadian so normally there good..during winter im more careful of them due to slow sales on them ..so if i see mold or dead ones i wont buy..plus ive seen mold growing on petsmart worms and i didnt buy..bait shop id prolly the best source due to a fresh worm presence..if you wanted to you can keep them in a dark colored tub and raise some in eco earth and have a contant suppy of fresh worms..ok now im HUNGRY  :Frog Smile:

----------


## acslata

My pyxies have been eating walmart canadian nightcrawlers since they were the sz of a nickel. Chopped up back then of course..
Still get them to this day. As already stated, always check before you buy. I havent been able to get them for a couple mos as my local walmarts have only been carrying red wigglers, ehh pass...

----------

